# Duck calls



## Gasportsj7 (Dec 10, 2012)

What is ya'lls favorite low end duck call on the market?


----------



## bowtechrulez (Dec 10, 2012)

DU app on my Iphone cant get cheaper than that


----------



## tpecho (Dec 13, 2012)

Any ECHO


----------



## ThunderRoad (Dec 13, 2012)

tpecho said:


> Any ECHO



We just saw your echo boys in the timber. Couldn't hear them over our cutdowns though...


----------



## tpecho (Dec 13, 2012)

Who killed More?


----------



## ThunderRoad (Dec 13, 2012)

tpecho said:


> Who killed More?



You should know that answer. Funny they had their birds hid and ours were still on the tree...


----------



## wray912 (Dec 13, 2012)

tpecho said:


> Who killed More?



Mightve just found my entertainment for the night so who killed more thunder


----------



## tpecho (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## ThunderRoad (Dec 13, 2012)

y'all must not have ever competed with cutdowns in da timba.


----------



## Sling (Dec 13, 2012)

ECHO poly dubba reet


----------



## tpecho (Dec 13, 2012)

Answer the question mane??


----------



## tpecho (Dec 13, 2012)

Sling said:


> ECHO poly dubba reet



Sling, i like your stlye brotha!


----------



## ThunderRoad (Dec 13, 2012)

tpecho said:


> Answer the question mane??



I did son. We had our birds out and they didn't. You might need to ask them Cajun squealin boys what they really killed.


----------



## tpecho (Dec 13, 2012)

ha nice good job anyways. Back to the thread.... In all seriousness the Echo Trash Talker is one of the best 20 dollar calls you can have. They also offer a Timber call in plastic and an open water call. Depends on what you hunt!


----------



## Gasportsj7 (Dec 13, 2012)

I appreciate the info guys. Hey at least yall can argue about who killed the most ducks. Were just worrying about getting one! Ill check out the echo's.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 14, 2012)

I like my oil cheap haydels cutdown over echo


----------



## The Fever (Dec 14, 2012)

man those haydels are dang hard to beat for the price


----------



## tinydaniel78 (Dec 14, 2012)

Kritter gitter


----------



## Sling (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks tpecho. I gotta second da Fever on the HEY dale for the backup....So there you go. Get both of 'em for less than a $50.


----------



## Swampmaster55 (Dec 14, 2012)

yea, i blow high end RNT's, but to be honest around here the DR-85 by haydels always gets grabbed first.. don't judge, just spittin' the truth out


----------



## tradhunter98 (Dec 16, 2012)

I like the wench from primos it sounds good I think for a $20 call but I never had a RNT or a echo.


----------



## auburn35 (Dec 16, 2012)

Buck Gardner has his "Working Man" series, has a nice acrylic barrel & poly insert. It has a great sound whether open water when ya gotta be loud or working close. And it's under 30doll.


----------



## THE RETURN (Dec 16, 2012)

Cut downs .......whatever! They work at times and times they don't .as far as the Echo guys its hard to out do them in the timber.
To answer your question .Straight Suzy for me


----------



## ThunderRoad (Dec 16, 2012)

THE RETURN said:


> Cut downs .......whatever! They work at times and times they don't .as far as the Echo guys its hard to out do them in the timber.
> To answer your question .Straight Suzy for me



wrong. ill take a cutdown over an echo anyday. nice try though.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Dec 16, 2012)

Something I've noticed in a lot of waterfowl forum threads here.... is spelling words that end in "er" not cool anymore?


----------



## Turkey Trax (Dec 16, 2012)

and yeah, cutdowns work.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Dec 16, 2012)

Turkey Trax said:


> and yeah, cutdowns work.



why would you use anything else? get you a timber thief and kill some ducks...


----------



## tpecho (Dec 16, 2012)

THE RETURN said:


> Cut downs .......whatever! They work at times and times they don't .as far as the Echo guys its hard to out do them in the timber.
> To answer your question .Straight Suzy for me



EXACTLY... but no Foiles calls for me. After his little accident i dont support him or anything he does.


----------



## doeverything4him316 (Dec 16, 2012)

Duck commander


----------



## THE RETURN (Dec 17, 2012)

seems like things never change.


----------



## tpecho (Dec 17, 2012)

tinydaniel78 said:


> Kritter gitter



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bfXAkFLyxRM


----------



## krazybronco2 (Dec 18, 2012)

if you know someone that can turn wood get a $5 echo insert and a 2x2x4 wood blank in any wood you want. with out shipping you will have a duck call for right a $10 depending on the wood you get. or if you want you can get a few more echo inserts and a few more pieces of wood and have your buddy turn a few barrels for you and sell "handmade" duck calls for $25-35 a piece. 

if done right it will look something like this.


----------



## Vmarsh (Dec 18, 2012)

krazybronco2 said:


> if you know someone that can turn wood get a $5 echo insert and a 2x2x4 wood blank in any wood you want. with out shipping you will have a duck call for right a $10 depending on the wood you get. or if you want you can get a few more echo inserts and a few more pieces of wood and have your buddy turn a few barrels for you and sell "handmade" duck calls for $25-35 a piece.
> 
> if done right it will look something like this.



 Echo makes a killing off barrel turners. The insert makes the call. If a guy doesn't turn/cut/file an insert- he didn't build a call. He simply "turned a barrel". What keeps me shaking my head is the gullible buyers who buy from barrel turners thinking they got some new/different call. They're all echos. The inserts sound good-lets just call it what it is though.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Dec 18, 2012)

Vmarsh said:


> Echo makes a killing off barrel turners. The insert makes the call. If a guy doesn't turn/cut/file an insert- he didn't build a call. He simply "turned a barrel". What keeps me shaking my head is the gullible buyers who buy from barrel turners thinking they got some new/different call. They're all echos. The inserts sound good-lets just call it what it is though.



it isnt that they are getting a bad product it is the price that the barrel turners get for these calls i saw some on google images that was getting $70 but the barrels were hand carved. i will admit i wanted to learn how to turn wood and i had a buddy that was willing to teach so i bought a few of the inserts so i could make some cheap stocking stuffers for friends or for someone that wanted to learn to blow a duck call. and pic is added at the bottom of the $70 duck calls


----------



## ThunderRoad (Dec 18, 2012)

Those are pretty calls! I dont care if he uses an echo insert or not...


----------



## frydaddy40 (Dec 18, 2012)

*X 2*



doeverything4him316 said:


> Duck commander



X 2 on  Duck Commander calls, made by duck hunters to work
   for duck calling, so the hunter can kill more ducks.

       Not to win a contest.


----------



## dukslayer10 (Dec 18, 2012)

So since Echo doesn't turn all of their own barrels and inserts does this mean that its less of a duck call? 
Most people know if its an Echo insert that's in a call just by looking at it. Do they still buy it? Yeah? Why because certain call makers do not drive the price of the call up just to deepen their pockets like others.


----------

